# Some guys only dream of meeting seven "beautiful" ladies in one day.....



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I actually met 7 "beautiful" SISTERS.

Of course I am referring to the Seven Sisters (hills) in Laguna Beach. 


I had a rare Tuesday off and I took advantage of the nice (albeit a little cool) SoCal weather. As some of you may already know, the Seven Sisters include:

1.









2 and 3.









North and South

4.









5.









6.









7.









Brutal ride, but as with any worthwhile ride.....great satisfaction when you get on top of......I mean to the top of the seventh hill. :blush2:

Each time I saw this sign, my heart started racing...










Summary (Garmin 500): 41.5 miles with 6400' of elevation.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay, got to put them on my ride schedule. I've done the "Three B!tches", I guess I can do their seven cruel sisters.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> Okay, got to put them on my ride schedule. I've done the "Three B!tches", I guess I can do their seven cruel sisters.


Three Bs. Mountain biking trails? Or road cycling?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Three Bs. Mountain biking trails? Or road cycling?


Road. About halfway up Mandeville Canyon you turn left onto Chalon then turn right onto Arbutus and then a right on Banyan. Those are the "Three B!tches".


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

redondoaveb said:


> Road. About halfway up Mandeville Canyon you turn left onto Chalon then turn right onto Arbutus and then a right on Banyan. Those are the "Three B!tches".


Pretty sure the third is the Westridge Wall.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely have to hit up the Malibu area soon. U guys have great hills up there.


----------



## Bikegeek1968 (Jan 30, 2004)

I have done a modified version of the Seven Sisters where I also add some of the similar climbs found in San Clemente. I call it the Orange County Tour of Flanders. The ride is only 100km, but packs in nearly 10,000 feet of climbing. And I am never more than 15 miles from home in case the wheels come off the bus.

On a side note, somebody just nabbed a bunch of my KOM's from both sides of PID. I was really depressed about that yesterday.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Duncan.E said:


> Pretty sure the third is the Westridge Wall.


Banyan runs into Westridge, we do the wall after the other three. Actually, I think Cordelia is the third b!tch (which I missed). All that I know is they are all (including Westridge) b!tches.


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

That's right! I think my brain tries to forget as much of that trauma as it can after a trip up there


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Bikegeek1968 said:


> I have done a modified version of the Seven Sisters where I also add some of the similar climbs found in San Clemente. I call it the Orange County Tour of Flanders. The ride is only 100km, but packs in nearly 10,000 feet of climbing. And I am never more than 15 miles from home in case the wheels come off the bus.
> 
> 
> On a side note, somebody just nabbed a bunch of my KOM's from both sides of PID. I was really depressed about that yesterday.


Can you post profile/route of the "Orange County Tour of Flanders"? Sounds like a great ride to do and not too far from my home in Irvine. 

You must be a pretty stronger climber to hold KOM on PID.....at least former KOM


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> Okay, got to put them on my ride schedule. I've done the "Three B!tches", I guess I can do their seven cruel sisters.


Hey redondoave:

Here is a nice link to the Seven Sisters route (good description and summary):

Enjoy: Mike's Main Page: Laguna's Seven Sisters


----------



## Bikegeek1968 (Jan 30, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> Can you post profile/route of the "Orange County Tour of Flanders"? Sounds like a great ride to do and not too far from my home in Irvine.
> 
> You must be a pretty stronger climber to hold KOM on PID.....at least former KOM


Here is the Strava recording. People have to request to follow me, so I don't know what information you will be able to see. On this ride I did 10 climbs, there is another version where I do 13, but I did not record that one.

Bike Ride Profile | This one went to 11 near Dana Point | Times and Records | Strava


----------

